# How To Gender Fire Belly Toads?



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi everyone. Now, the only information regarding how to gender Fire Bellied Toads is this;

"males tend to be a bit chunkier looking, with thicker forearms and rougher or wartier backs, the only time they can really be completely distinguished from one another is during their mating season. At this time, the male will have black nuptial pads on his fingers and forearms".

I heard that females have larger middle toes on their back legs but im unsure...

could someone possibly provide insight on how to gender these brilliant amphibians.

Many Thanks









Oh, here he/she is...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh lord! I'm wagering nobody here can give you affirmation on the sexes. I've never met anyone who actually cared (not a knock). Do you want to breed them?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, fair enough...

For my final university Marine Biology dissertation I m studying the breeding patterns and cycles, as well as the gender taxonomy of Fire Bellied Toads within a captive environment. Should be an interesting investigation but I actually need to know what gender they are!

Someone on this site must have some experience with amphibian gender identity.

Again, many thanks.

Oh here is my set-up.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

sexing frogs/toads is 100,000 times easier if you have a group. Then you can compare them to each other. Like how are you to know if it is "chunkier looking, with thicker forearms and rougher or wartier backs" with only one? It can even be a pain when you do have a group. So I'd say your chances of getting a positive id are slim.

I've never kept these, but I do see them at petstores all the time. So I dont know much about them. Does it swim much, or is it stuck on that ledge all day?

I say mabey go to a pet store and check out a tank full of them. Then you can see how yours compairs to others of the same species and get a better idea of your toads sex. I'd ignore the chunkier looking part because most pet store animals are not fed great, but you could check on the forearm thing, and the rougher wartier back deal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice frog vivarium Linford.

That fish may not be long for the world, as firebelly toads release a little bit of toxin into the water they live in.
A long time ago, before I has any idea how to keep herps, I had a vivarium with a small bullfrog and a fire belly toad. 
One day, the bullfrog just keeled over dead. I strongly suspect the fire belly toad poisoned him, either passively by 
poisoning the water or more actively poisoning the bullfrog when he tried to fit the toad in his mouth, which he did several times.


----------

